# Everglades Trip



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

Anyone fish and camp at S. Lostman's in the Everglades?


----------



## gillz (May 20, 2007)

I've fished that area with my Bud out of his 24 Pathfinder, but never camped. It's a long run in a Noe from Mingo or Choko, so camping to make the most of it sounds like the way to go. Let me know if you're trying to get a group together. I'm trying to get out to ENP the weekend of 5/2. Let me know.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

South Lostman's is no longer a camp site. They stopped using it after a hurricane. (Not sure which one)


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

> South Lostman's is no longer a camp site. They stopped using it after a hurricane. (Not sure which one)


It was closed to camping after "Andrew". If you do camp there, it will be VERY expensive with the fines from the park service. Yes, I found ou the hard way!!!!!
Weedy


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

> > South Lostman's is no longer a camp site. They stopped using it after a hurricane. (Not sure which one)
> 
> 
> It was closed to camping after "Andrew". If you do camp there, it will be VERY expensive with the fines from the park service. Yes, I found ou the hard way!!!!!
> Weedy



That is what I thought, but was hearing different. I'll call the Park service for a location closer.


----------



## gillz (May 20, 2007)

Check out this link. http://www.nps.gov/ever/upload/WildernessTripPlanner.pdf
It's got all the pertinent info on camping ENP.


----------



## telltail (Mar 11, 2007)

> It was closed to camping after "Andrew". If you do camp there, it will be VERY expensive with the fines from the park service. Yes, I found ou the hard way!!!!!
> Weedy


Weedy - just curious what they nailed you with? There are other sites not posted I have wanted to camp at, but wasn't sure the Park's position.


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

> > It was closed to camping after "Andrew". If you do camp there, it will be VERY expensive with the fines from the park service. Yes, I found ou the hard way!!!!!
> > Weedy
> 
> 
> Weedy - just curious what they nailed you with? There are other sites not posted I have wanted to camp at, but wasn't sure the Park's position.


 There were two of us there for three days, $100.00 per night for illegal campsite and $50.00 per night for illegal fire. Was suppose to be $450.00, but I got it dropped down to $225.00 because of a storm that came in on us. The next closest site is just around the corner at "Highland Beach". It is a nice site, just on the beach and if you have any kind of onshore winds, it will suck for the boats! Inside would be "Lostmann's 5", it's ok, but kinda small and protected from the wind (sucks because of the bugs)! When are you planning on going down, how many people/boats??

Weedy


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

> > > It was closed to camping after "Andrew". If you do camp there, it will be VERY expensive with the fines from the park service. Yes, I found ou the hard way!!!!!
> > > Weedy
> >
> >
> ...





Here is the glades camping site info. If you go after April, it is pretty much pick whatever site you want(as long as it is a designated campsite). The ranger station closes up and you just put your info in a box at the park headquaters. Cheeckes are normally one night during normal times, but when the park closes, I believe you can stay there longer.
http://www.everglades.national-park.com/camping.htm#bp


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

> > > It was closed to camping after "Andrew". If you do camp there, it will be VERY expensive with the fines from the park service. Yes, I found ou the hard way!!!!!
> > > Weedy
> >
> >
> ...




I'm going back to VA next week and will be back on May 6th. If my wife goes it will be end of May. If she passes this time like sometime like middle of May. 


I talked to Park Headquarters today and he pretty much said what you say. I was looking at Hog Key or Highland Beach. I would much rather stay at Highland Beach if it's close to Lostman's.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

The best method I found of camping the backcountry,
was to use a 24' pontoon boat. Why worry about finding
a campsite when you can take the campsite with you?
Everything we needed fit.  A couple of small boats
towed along to wander into the creeks with. We'd stop
on a beach or campsite to look around during the day.
But before dark back on the barge and move out into one
of the bays to avoid the no-see-ums. Mosquitos were stopped
by the screens on the deck mounted tent. No raccoons digging
through the gear. Made for a very relaxing trip. Not the fastest
way to travel, but one of the most comfortable.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

yeah, hog key and highland beach are really your only options. Last time I was down that way, this past Aug I think, my son and I stayed on New Turkey Key, which is pretty nice site. If the weather is good its a nice ride on the outside too. If the weather turns on ya or you get stuck in a squall it can get down right hairy quick, esp in a small skiff. Lostmans is still another 9-10 miles further south from there. I think it took me and the boy about 1/2 hour to get down there from the camp site. Lostmans is just not an easy place to get to for most weekend warriors and its probably just as well... - eric


----------

